# معجز كفن المسيح الرجاء الدخول



## Dark_Angel2008 (14 يناير 2007)

ما يلي شرح للكفن المقدس الموجود بتورينو بإيطاليا بإختصار شديد  

 الكفن المقدس – وهو كفن الرب يسوع – إشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح، وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فإحتفظ بها التلاميذ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن إلى أبيجار الخامس حاكم أودسا.  وإنتقل الكفن عبر القرون من أودسا إلى القسطنطينية إلى فرنسا، وأخيرا إستقر بتورينو فى إيطاليا.

والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة.

المظهر العام للكفن:

بدأت الأبحاث فى الكفن فى يوم 22/11/1973 وإتضح أن قماش الكفن طوله 4.35 متر وعرضه 1.09 متر، وهى صورة مزدوجة(على هيئة ظلال ساقطة على القماش تشبه طبع باهت) للظهر والوجه لشكل رجل من الأمام والخلف له بنية قوية والشعر مسترسل واللحية طويلة والكفن يلف من تحت الجسم إلى فوقه ولونه عاجى لمرور الزمن وهذه كانت طريقة التكفين.

وإذا تأملنا الصورة الموجودة بالكفن وجدنا أن الوجه يشبه قناع بعينين واسعتين، ويبدو الوجه مفصولاً عن باقي الجسد لعدم وضوح الكتفين، بينما تجد تقاطع اليدين فوق الحقوين واضحاً جداً.  ووجد علي الكفن دماء فى الجبهة نتجت عن إصابة الجمجمة فى مواضع مختلفة وكذلك توجد هذه الدماء أيضاً فى الصورة الخلفية (الكفن عند الجسم من الخلف) تتدفق من الجزء الخلفي للرأس وهناك دماء تنزف من القدمين والرسغين، وجرح الحرب بالجانب الأيمن مثقوباً وهناك كمية غزيرة من الدماء سالت من الجرح وكمية أخرى تسيل من الجانب الأيمن فى الصورة الظهرية الخلفية ناتج عن نفس الجرح.

إحتراق الكفن:

الكفن تعرض لحريق عام 1516م وملابساته غير معروفة، ولحريق آخر عام 1532م فى كنيسة تشامبري وإمتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى الكفن ولكن أمكن إنقاذه فى آخر لحظة عن طريق حمل الصندوق المحتوي على الكفن وهو مشتعل إلى خارج الكنيسة التى أتت عليها النيران بالكامل ولكن نقطة من الفضة المنصهرة سقطت على الكفن وأدى ذلك إلى حرق جزء من أطراف القماش. 

 وأبحاث الكفن تدل على:

1)       طول المسيح 181 سم وهو طول فارع والأطراف جميلة وله بنية متناسقة والكتف الأيمن يظهر منخفض عن الأيسر نظراً لعمل النجارة ولحمل الصليب، وسن صاحب الكفن لا يقل عن 30 سنة ولا يزيد عن 45 سنة. وتدفق الدماء نتيجة لقوة الجاذبية الأرضية مثلما قال العالم يفير ديلاج.

2)       وجود إنتفاخات فى حاجبي العين وتمزق جفن العين اليمنى، وإنتفاخ كبير تحت العين اليمنى وإنتفاخ فى الأنف، وجرح على شكل مثلث على الخد الأيمن وقمته جهة الأنف.  وإنتفاخ فى الخد الأيسر وفى الجانب الأيسر للذقن. وهذا ما توضحه البشائر من لطم وضرب كثير على الوجه من خدم رئيس الكهنة وجنود بيلاطس البنطي وهذا ما يقوله البشير متى: "حينئذ بصقوا على وجهه ولكموه وآخرون لطموه" (مت 26 : 67) كما يتضح من الكفن نتف شعر اللحية فى الجزء الأيمن لأنه أقل من الأيسر.

وبهذا تحققت النبوات:
"وبذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهى لم أستر عن العار والبصق .. محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" ( أش 50: 6 – 53 : 3).

"يعطي خده لضاربه . يشبع عاراً" (مراثى 3: 30).

3) كما يوجد خلف الرأس علامات داكنة وإنسكاب الدماء من 8 قنوات ناجمة عن جروح ثقبية منفصلة فى الجمجمة بسبب طاقية الشوك لحد الرقبة مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان التلميذ متى "وضفروا إكليل شوك ووضعوه على رأسه" (متى 27 :29). 

   "لأن شوكة الموت هى الخطية" (1كو 15 : 56) 

4) كما توجد مجموعة جراحات الظهر (90 – 120) نقط سوداء فى مجاميع ثلاثية من محور أفقي إلى أعلى بشكل مروحي نتيجة عملية جلد السياط "أما يسوع فجلده" (مت27 : 26) وفى إنجيل يوحنا يقول "أخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده" (يو19 : 1).

   وتحققت النبوة "على ظهري حرث الحراث" (مز 129: 3).

5) السوط المستخدم فى الجلد سوط روماني معروف بإسم (flagrun texeilaty) وهو رهيب يتكون من 3 سيور جلدية وكل سير ينتهي بكرتين من الرصاص أو العظم (الكرة 12 مم).

6) من الواضح أن المسيح جلد وهو منحني الظهر إلى الأمام، لأن هذه الحالة تنساب فيها الدماء من جروح الكتف فى الإتجاه العرضي (الواضح بالكفن) ثم إنتصب بجسمه إلى فوق الذى نرى إتجاهاً رأسياً للدماء النازلة ويديه ممتدتين للأمام ومرتكزتين على عمود قصير طوله 64 سم ومن الظهر نعرف أن الجلد تم بواسطة رجلين. والرجل الذى على اليمين كان أطول وحبه للإنتقام أشد وأكبر.

   كما نلاحظ أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر. بينما وجه الأيمن أغلب جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر. ولاحظ العلماء أن مساحة الجلدات فى منطقة الكتفين  داخل مساحتين أكبر من اللحم المتهرئ نتيجة لحمل شيء ثقيل وخشن. وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس "وخرج وهو حامل صليبه" (يو19 :17)

كما لاحظ العلماء أن الرب حمل الصليب ولم يكن ظهره عارياً، والكتاب يقول أن الرب قد إرتدى ملابسه بعد أن جلد وقبل أن يحمل الصليب (مت27 : 20،31).

7)   تحت قمة الكتفين وجود شكل رباعي 10 سم × 8.5 سم على الكتف الأيمن وأقل منها فى المنطقة الأخرى ويمثل تسلخات من جراحات السياط.

8) وجود تسلخات عميقة فى ركبتي صاحب الكفن وكدمات فى الركبة اليسرى وأصغر منها فى الركبة اليمنى، تسلخات فى صابونة الركبة نتج عن إرتطامها نتيجة سقوط المسيح تحت الصليب عدة مرات (مت27: 32)، (مر15: 21) و (لو23: 26).

   ولاحظ العلماء وجود مساحة مميزة اللون وإتضح أنه البصاق.

9) وإتضح للعلماء وجود ركيزة سفلية للرجلين لإثنائهما لكي لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.

 موت المسيح:

- يدل الكفن أن الرب لم يمت بالإختناق والدليل على ذلك أن البطن بارزة للأمام والكتف الأيسر أعلى من الأيمن وهذا دليل على أنه مات فى الوضع الأعلى. والإختناق لا يتم إلا فى الوضع الهابط للجسم.

كما أن تنكيس الرأس لا يحدث للجسم فى الوضع السفلي وهذا يطابق الكتاب إذ يقول "ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح" (يو20: 30).



-        وتنكيس الرأس ثم إسلام الروح يدل على أنه مات بإرادته كقوله "ليس أحد يأخذها      (روحه الإنسانية) منى. بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي" (يو10: 18)، بعكس الإنسان تؤخذ روحه رغماً عنه فينكس رأسه تلقائياً.

- وأسلم روحه الإنسانية فى يد الآب الذى هو واحد معه، أي فى يد لاهوته المتحد به .. بعكس الإنسان يسلم روحه فى يد الله الذى هو مستقل عنه.

- والموت حدث نتيجة إنفجار فى القلب وتقطع الشرايين فى جسد المسيح لأن المسيح كان يصنع حركة تأرجحية لأسفل ولأعلى حوالى 2700 مرة علماً بأن عملية الشهيق والزفير حوالي 15 مرة فى الدقيقة. وتتضح الآلام النفسية والجسدية فى قول المخلص "نفسي حزينة حتى الموت" (مر14: 34)، ومات المسيح لتحقيق الخلاص والفداء بناسوته فقط.

- والمسامير فى اليدين فى الرسغ وليس فى راحة اليد حتى يتحمل ثقل الجسم. ويتضح عدم ظهور الإبهام بالكفن نتيجة إنقباضة بسبب لمس المسمار للعصب الأوسط (الميديان) وهو أكبر الأعصاب. وتم وضع المسمار فى المعصم فى الفراغ الذى يعرف طبياً (بفراغ ديستوت) وهو الفراغ المحاط بالعظم. وبالتالي لا يكسر أي عظم منه كما يقال الكتاب "وعظم لا يكسر منه" (يو 19: 36).

  والمسمار طوله 18 سم وتم تسمير الرجلين بمسمار واحد بوضع الرجل اليسرى فوق اليمنى، ومسمار القدم يأخذ شكل متوازي مستطيلات. ويخترق مشط القدم بين عظام السليمات الثانية والثالثة وكما قلنا إستندت الرجلين على ركيزة سفلية حتى لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.

  وأما عن طريقة كسر السيقان التى حدثت مع اللصين فهى للتعجيل بموتهم قبل السبت. ولكن وجد الجند السيد المسيح قد مات فلم يكسروا ساقيه وكان هذا بتدبير إلهى:

1) ليبين أنه مات بإختياره فى الوقت الذى حدده هو وليس بسبب كسر سلقيه.

2) ولتتم النبوة القائلة "يحفظ جميع عظامه .. واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز34: 20).

3) وليكمل الرمز .. إذ أن خروف الفصح الذى كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح كان عظم من عظامه لا يكسر (خر12: 46).

  طعن الحربة:

يقول الكتاب "لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34).

- طعن الحربة تم فى الجانب الأيمن وطوله حوالي 4.6 سم وإرتفاعه 1.1 سم بين الضلع الخامس والسادس على شكل تمزقات دائرية يتخللها مناطق خالية من الدماء مع سائل صاف (دم وماء).

- يقول التقليد أن طاعنه هو لنجينوس الذى أصبح شهيداً.

- وبذلك تمت نبوة زكريا القائلة: "فينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه" (زك12: 10) والتى أشار إليها القديس يوحنا الرائي بقوله "هوذا يأتى على السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه   (رؤ1:7).

 السبب فى نزول الدم والماء معاً:

أولاً: الدم (إذا طعنت فى الجانب الأيسر لما سال الدم مطلقاً لأن البطين يكون غالباً فارغاً من الدماء عقب الموت. ولكن الأذين الأيمن يكون ممتلئاً بالدم السائل الذى ينبع من الوريد العلوي الأجوف والسفلي.

ثانياً: الماء (نزل ماء من السائل التيموري للقلب والموجود فى الإنسان كملعقة شاى وزادت نتيجة للآلام الشديدة والإرهاق. وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن السائل قد إنسكب من الكيس البللوري المحيط بالرئتين وهو الذى سبب نزول الدم الغليظ القوام ثم نزول الماء الأخف (وهو رأي د/ أنتوني سافا) وهو الرأي الأرجح. وهذه معجزة تؤكد أن الذى مات على الصليب ليس إنساناً عادياً وإنما هو الإله المتجسد الذى وإن مات بناسوته فقد ظل حياً بلاهوته. وأن لاهوته لايفارق ناسوته بل ظل متحداً بكل من روحه الإنسانية وجسده الإنساني.

وصار أثر الحربة مع المسامير دليلاً على قيامته كما حدث مع توما الرسول عندما شك فى قيامته.

فى القداس الإلهي بعد أن يصب الكاهن قارورة الخمر فى الكأس يضع قليلاً من الماء ويضيفه إلى الكأس إشارة إلى الماء والدم الذين خرجا من جنب الرب على الصليب.

ولتحقيق نبوة زكريا "ويكون فى ذلك اليوم أن مياها حية تخرج من أورلشيم (زك14: 8).

 معجزة صورة الكفن:

وهى طبعت بطريقة معجزية نتيجة لقوة الحرارة والضوء الشديد المنبعث من الجسد المقدس لحظة قيامته المقدسة ويرى علماء اللاهوت أن القوة التى خرجت من الجسد مثلما حدثت خلال خدمته على الأرض والتى كانت تشفى الأمراض مثلما حدث مع المرأة نازفة الدم.

 أدلة لكفن المسيح:

توصل علم الحفريات أن هذا الكفن هو للمسيح له المجد عن طريق الآتى:

- اللحية وخصلة الشعر الطويل تدل على أن المصلوب يهودي وهو المسيح.

- السياط عبارة عن ثلاثة أفرع فى سوط واحد، كل فرع من السوط به كرتين معدنيتين مثبتتين به (يتضح أنه سوط روماني).

-  الحربة رومانية وإسمها (لانسيا) وهى المستخدمة فى طعن جنب المخلص لأنها تصنع نفس جرح الحربة الموجود بالكفن وهو القوس الناقص.

 طريقة الدفن:

- هى بسط الكفن (الكتان) من أسفل الجسم إلى أعلى بالطول.  وكان بسبب التكفين بهذه الطريقة إنطباع الصورتين (الأمامية والظهرية بالكفن).

-  المسيح لم يغسل قبل التكفين نظراً للوقت الذى إستغرقه يوسف الرامي فى مقابلة بيلاطس قبل بدأ الإستعداد للسبت ووضعت عليه الحنوط.

-  مما دفع النسوة للعودة فجر الأحد لتكميل عملية التكفين (لو23: 56) حيث يحتمل أن النساء إشترين قبل السبت الحنوط بكمية غير كافية بسبب إغلاق محلات البيع وإنتهاء البيع والشراء لدخول يوم السبت فإشترين باقي الحنوط بعد السبت.

-  العالم يفير ديلاج أوضح أن عمر صاحب الكفن تراوح ما بين 30 و 45 عاماً كما تظهر عضلات جسمه تدل على أنه كان يعمل عملاً يدوياً، وبذلك يكون المسيح هو صاحب الكفن لأن عمره 33 سنة ويعمل بالنجارة كما جاء بالأناجيل.

-  أثبتت الحفريات أن مكان القبر هو أورشليم بكنيسة القبر المقدس خارج أسوار المدينة.

-  الكتان المستخدم نقى وغالي الثمن فعلاً كما ذكر الإنجيل (يو19: 40) والكتان نسيج نباتي يمتاز بالنقاوة والقوة والإحتمال..والسيد المسيح الذى إستخدم الكتان لتكفينه هو القدوس الكلي النقاوة والذى إحتمل الصليب.  والكتان المستخدم للتكفين مثل المستخدم فى صناعة الحرير فهو عبارة عن ثلاثة خطوط وخط واحد فوقه. مما يدل على أنه غالي الثمن فعلاً.

-        الكتان قد تم نسجه بنفس طريقة القرن الأول وهو زمن مولد السيد المسيح، كما أن الكتان يحتوى على آثار قطنية مما يؤكد أنه جاء من الشرق الأوسط.

-        صورة الكفن ليست نتيجة لإستخدام الصبغات، ولايتدخل فيها أي عنصر بشري ولا توجد فيها أي مواد تلوين (كالزيت أو الشمع) ولا توجد بالكفن أي أماكن مشبعة أكثر من غيرها باللون مثل الرسم العادي.  ولا توجد أثار لأي حركة يد الرسام.

-        كما أن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد، وبلغة الهندسة نقول أن كل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد. ولكن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد أي أن كل نقطة فيها لها ثلاثة أبعاد من المحاور الرئيسية الثلاثة المتعامدة.

-        عدم وضوح الصورة عن قرب تؤكد عدم رسمها باليد.

-        ثبات الصورة فى الحرارة والماء حيث لم يحدث إختلافات فى كثافة اللون.

-        ثبات الصورة كيميائياً لأن العلماء إستخدموا الأحماض والمذيبات العضوية لإزالة اللون الأصفر من الشعيرات ولكن دون جدوى.

-        حبوب اللقاح العالقة بالكفن تدل على أنه كان موجود بفلسطين وأوضح العالم ماكس فرى أن قشور هذه الحبوب تؤكد على أن الكفن هو من القرن الأول الذى ولد فيه المسيح.

-        الكفن مطابق لما جاء بالبشائر أنه كفن المسيح، والجسد عانى الصلب مثل السيد المسيح له المجد.

-        الدماء حقيقية (أي دماء بشرية) لأسباب وجود البروتين والحديد وهو إحدى مكونات الدم, وهو واضح بإستخدام الأشعة السينية.

-        المحمول من الصليب هو الخشبة العرضية فقط (هى التى حملها المسيح) أما جذع الصليب أو الخشبة الطولية تبقى مثبتة فى مكان الصلب. ويصل وزن الخشب العرضية 45 كجم تقريباً، ولكن المسيح سقط تحته عدة مرات نتيجة الآلام والسير للمحاكمات الخمسة. 

وأخيراً نقول أن موت المسيح أثبتت إنسانيته ولكن قيامة المسيح أثبتت ألوهيته.

معلومات عن آلات التعذيب

1) خشبة الصليب: 

         نقلت عام 670 م فى كنيسة أجيا صوفيا فى القسطنطينية وبعد هذا التاريخ لا يعلم أحد أين ذهب التابوت وخشبة الصليب.

         ولكن هناك رأي آخر يقول أنه بعد إكتشاف الصليب على يد الملكة هيلانة فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي قد قسم الصليب إلى أجزاء عديدة وإنتشرت فى ربوع العالم، وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح حيث يوجد منها فى روما وفى القسطنطينية ويوجد حالياً جزء منها فى مصر فى كنيسة القديس سيدهم بشاى بدمياط.

2)       إكليل الشوك:

         محفوظ فى كاتدرائية نوتردام بفرنسا.

3)       المسامير:

         إكتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى:

         - مسمار فى كنيسة الصليب بروما.

         - ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس.

         - المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا.

4)       ملابس المسيح:

         تم العثور عليها مع درجات سلم قصر بيلاطس الذى صعد عليه المسيح. والقصبة التى أعطيت للمسيح على صولجان والأسفنجة المقدسة والحربة والعامود الذى ربط عليه وتم جلده وعصابة الرأس (التى للعين فى بيت قيافا) وحجر التحنيط الذى إستخدمه يوسف الرامي فى تحنيط جسد الرب يسوع المسيح موجود فى كنيسة القيامة.


----------



## الأندلسى (17 يناير 2007)

ــ الزميل العزيز ... تحية طيبة ... وأحييك على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى كدت أن أصدقه حيث أنه يجتوى على سرد للمعلومات بطريقة مشوقة .... إلا أن ما منعنى هو تيقنى تماماً من أن هذا الموضوع ما هو إلا أكذوبة ... أصبحت حقيقة ما دام لا يوجد من يبحث وينقب خلف كل من يكتب ...

ـــ النقطة الوحيدة التى لم يذكرها كاتب الموضوع أن هذا الكفن عندما تم تحديد تاريخه بالطرق العلمية( بواسطة اختبار الكربون المشع)  وجدوا أنه يعود للقرن الثالث عشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ــ نقرأ معا ماذا قال الموقع التالى عن كفن تورينتو :ــ

The carbon-dating tests set the age of the shroud in the 13th century

http://www.world-mysteries.com/sar_2.htm

ــ أنتظر التعقيب ... أو إلغاء الموضوع حتى لا تفقدوا مصداقيتكم ...

تحياتى ....


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*حتى لا تفقد انت مصداقيتك فيجب ان تأتينا بدليل على صحة ما ورد بالموقع لانه لو كان ما بالموقع صحيح لما احتفظت الكنيسة بالكفن*


----------



## الأندلسى (17 يناير 2007)

> حتى لا تفقد انت مصداقيتك فيجب ان تأتينا بدليل على صحة ما ورد بالموقع لانه لو كان ما بالموقع صحيح لما احتفظت الكنيسة بالكفن



الزميل الفاضل ... لماذا سأفقد مصداقيتى ؟؟ هل جئتكم بهذا الكلام من موقع معادي للمسيحية ؟؟ أو جئت بهذا الكلام من عندياتى ؟؟؟

ــ أعتقد أنه لا يوجد رد عندك سوى التشكيك فى الموقع نفسه كحل أخير للخروج من هذا المأزق!!

ــ ما رأيك أن ماذكره الموقع بالأعلى لم يكن كذبة أو إشاعة ... وإنما كانت النتائج المتحصل عليها من اختبار الكربون لتقدير العمر فى معامل ومختبرات كل من جامعة كمبريدج و أريزونا وزيورخ ؟؟؟

نقرأ معاً : ــ

In 1988, radiocarbon laboratories at Arizona, Cambridge, and Zurich determined the age of a sample from the Shroud of Turin. They reported that the date of the cloth's production lay between A.D. 1260 and 1390 with 95% confidence.

فى عام 1988 وفى مختبرات الكربون المشع  لجامعة أريزونا وكمبريدج وزيورخ قدر عمر عينة من كفن تورنتو .. وقد أظهرت التقارير أن تاريخ انتاج القماش يعود إلى مابين 1260 : 1390 م ..

http://www.shroud2000.com/LatestNews.htm

فهل ستكذب تقارير الجامعات الثلاث أيضاً ؟؟


والآن بالنسبة  لبقع الدم :ــ


البروفيسور والتر سي ماكرون رئيس معهد شيكاغوا للأبحاث والمتخصص في إثبات صحة أصول التحف الفنية القديمة شارك مع ثلاثين متخصص آخرين في عام 1970 لتحليل قطعة من هذا الكفن المزعوم فوجد بقعة موجودة على قماش هذا الكفن متشربة بالجيلاتين وهي غير واضحة بل باهتة اللون وبالتحليل وجد بها جزيئات صغيرة من مادة كيميائية لونها أحمر .

من المفترض أن يكن على هذا الكفن المزعوم بموضع الجروح بقعاً من الدم ولكن وجد الباحثون بقعاُ من مادة صناعية تم مزجها بدلاً من بقع الدم المفترض تواجدها .

يقول البروفيسور : إن استعمال هذه الطريقة من الألوان على القماش بدأت في القرن الثالث عشر ثم انتشرت وذاعت بين الرسامين في القرن الرابع عشر يتوصل البروفيسور مما سبق إلى أن أحد رسامي القرن الرابع عشر هو من قام بتلفيق واصطناع هذا الكفن المزعوم .

http://www.mcri.org/Shroud.html

أليس غريباً أيها الزميل الفاضل .. أن تتفق استنتاجات البروفسير والترسى مع نتائج كربون 14 ؟؟
بالرغم من أن استنتاجه سبق نتيجة التحليل بثمان عشر عاما كاملاً ؟؟


ــ نقطة أخيرة أيها الزميل الفاضل .... لو أنك قرأت هذا الموضوع بدون التحيز لمسيحيتك فستكتشف الخدعة التى فعلها كاتب المقال ....

ــ فمن المفترض أن يصل الباحث لنتيجة عن طريق تتبع الدلائل الموجودة ...أما صاحبنا كاتب المقال ..فقد خدع الجميع ببحثه الوهمى .. حيث أنه اخترع أدلة وهمية ليصل إلى النتيجة المعدة سلفاً وهذا ما أراده ...

نتأمل معاً هذه الجمل على لسان كاتب المقال : 



> حبوب اللقاح العالقة بالكفن تدل على أنه كان موجود بفلسطين



على أساس أنه لايوجد حبوب لقاح إلا بفلسطين مثلاً ؟؟؟؟ أم على أى أساس تم كتابة هذه الجملة ؟؟؟



> - اللحية وخصلة الشعر الطويل تدل على أن المصلوب يهودي وهو المسيح.





> والكتف الأيمن يظهر منخفض عن الأيسر نظراً لعمل النجارة



نستنتج من هذا أن كل نجار ينخفض كتفه الأيمن عن الأيسر ... بينما الحدادون يمتنعون ... وحاملى الأثقال لا تحدث لهم هذه الأعراض ... 


هذا نموذج صغير من الأدلة (الوهمية) التى اخترعها مؤلف المقال ....


ــ ويبقى تقرير كربون 14 مؤكداً لعودة هذا الكفن المزعوم إلى مابعد ميلاد المسيح بأكثر من ألف وثلاثمائة عام كاملة ...

ــ  لم يبقى إلا التشكيك فى تقارير مختبرات أشهر جامعات العالم .. أو إلغاء الموضوع حفاظاً على مصداقيتكم .........

تحياتى ,,,,


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*واضح انك من اللى بيحبوا يمشوا ورا علماء النشؤ المخطئين, فاختبارات الكربون دى هى نفسها اللى اثبتوا بيها نظرية النشوء المزعومة وتم دحضها اكتر من مرة على يد اكثر من عالم وثبت انها لا تعطى اى تاريخ دقيق وقد نشر مقال علمى فى مجلة Christian Science Monitor يثبت خطأ اختبارات الكربون ساحاول ان اتى لك به لكن فى كل الاحوال الثابت هو ان تلك الاختبارات غير صحيحة*


----------



## ابن البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2007)

الأخ الذى تفضل بالرد لم يذكر أن هناك أبحاث أيضا أثبتت أن الكفن يرجع عصره الى ما قبل المسيح بحوالى 200 عام 
ايهما أصح فى رأيك ؟
ولماذا نحن نؤمن أنه كفن المسيح؟
أولا لأن 99% من الأبحاث التى أجريت على الكفن أتفقت على أنه كفن السيد المسيح هل نكذب كل هؤلاء ونصدق 1% وأيضا البحوث التى ذكرتها لم تتطرق للصورة على الكفن ولأشياء أخرى كثيرة
أرجو أن تبحث بدقة وتقرأ بنفسك الأبحاث التى ذكرتها وتقرأ نتيجة آلآف الأبحاث الأخرى ورأى العلماء فى الأبحاث التى ذكرتها وأن تقرأ الموضوع فى المواقع التى ذكرتها لآخره ولا تأخذ مقطتفات


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

ابن البابا كيرلس قال:


> الأخ الذى تفضل بالرد لم يذكر أن هناك أبحاث أيضا أثبتت أن الكفن يرجع عصره الى ما قبل المسيح بحوالى 200 عام
> ايهما أصح فى رأيك ؟
> ولماذا نحن نؤمن أنه كفن المسيح؟
> أولا لأن 99% من الأبحاث التى أجريت على الكفن أتفقت على أنه كفن السيد المسيح هل نكذب كل هؤلاء ونصدق 1% وأيضا البحوث التى ذكرتها لم تتطرق للصورة على الكفن ولأشياء أخرى كثيرة
> أرجو أن تبحث بدقة وتقرأ بنفسك الأبحاث التى ذكرتها وتقرأ نتيجة آلآف الأبحاث الأخرى ورأى العلماء فى الأبحاث التى ذكرتها وأن تقرأ الموضوع فى المواقع التى ذكرتها لآخره ولا تأخذ مقطتفات



*كلام مضبوط يا ابن البابا كيرلس, ربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2007)

الأندلسى قال:


> ــ الزميل العزيز ... تحية طيبة ... وأحييك على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى كدت أن أصدقه حيث أنه يجتوى على سرد للمعلومات بطريقة مشوقة .... إلا أن ما منعنى هو تيقنى تماماً من أن هذا الموضوع ما هو إلا أكذوبة ... أصبحت حقيقة ما دام لا يوجد من يبحث وينقب خلف كل من يكتب ...
> 
> ـــ النقطة الوحيدة التى لم يذكرها كاتب الموضوع أن هذا الكفن عندما تم تحديد تاريخه بالطرق العلمية( بواسطة اختبار الكربون المشع) وجدوا أنه يعود للقرن الثالث عشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
الزميل الاندليسي, مرحب بيك من جديد
بين فترة و فترة بتغط و بتطلع لينا بنكتة جديد و لنبدأ بتحديد معالمها

اولا و قبل ان تكلم عن الفحص الكاربوني, هل تعرف ما هو اصلا؟ انصحك ان تقرأ ولو القليل عنه لتعرف بعض الحقائق و منها :

هناك مشاكل في تحديد الوقت بأستعمال الكاربون 14 و هذه حقيقة علمية معروفة يمكنك المصادقة عليها بالتالي:

Radiocarbon determinations can be obtained on wood; charcoal; marine and fresh-water shell; bone and antler; peat and organic-bearing sediments, carbonate deposits such as tufa, caliche, and marl; and dissolved carbon dioxide and carbonates in ocean, lake and ground-water sources. 
*Each sample type has specific problems associated with its use for dating purposes, including contamination and special environmental effects*.​و المصدر http://www.mnsu.edu/emuseum/archaeology/dating/radio_carbon.html

يمكنك قرأءة المزيد في الموقع للمعرفة العامة
المهم, النص واضح و يشرح لنا المشاكل المصاحبة لعملية الكشف بالكاربون و يعزيها الى تأثيرات بيئية

اضافة الى ان العلماء لا يثقون في تحديد الوقت بدقة ​Most evolutionists today would conclude that carbon-14 dating is – at best – reliable for only the last 3000 to 3500 years.  There is another reason that carbon-14 dating has yielded questionable results – human bias.  
​المصدر http://contenderministries.org/evolution/carbon14.php
يذكر لنا ان الكشف بالكاربون 14 يكون محل ثقة فقط للاشياء المفحوصة الراجعة بين 3000 الى 3500 سنة

فكون احد الفحوصات حتى لو اتفقنا على صحتها ينقل انه في ال القرن ال 13 لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه اصلا

و من جهة اخرى حاب الفت الكل لموضوع مهم وهو, ان كان الكفن صحيح ام غير صحيح اصلا, ما الفرق و التأثير الذي سيتركه على العقيدة المسيحية و الايمان المسيحي؟​اترككم للتفكير في الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الأندلسى (19 يناير 2007)

الزملاء الأفاضل .... تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً ...

ــ  الزميل العزيز ماى روك ... نعم بين فترة والأخرى أغطس وأعود لكى أجدك أنت كما أنت لا تتغير ولا تود أن تتغير .... 



> اولا و قبل ان تكلم عن الفحص الكاربوني, هل تعرف ما هو اصلا؟ انصحك ان تقرأ ولو القليل عنه



أقول لك ولكم جميعاً أننى بالفعل من أشد معارضى كربون 14 كوسيلة وحيدة للأخذ بالتواريخ ...

وأهدى لك هذا الحوار ما دمت من مؤيدى هذا الاتجاه ( تقدير العمر بكربون 14) لتتأكد بنفسك أنى قرأت عنه الكثير وليس (القليل) ...

http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?t=3858&page=4

وبالتحديد هنا :

http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showpost.php?p=36270&postcount=34

ــ إذن فأنا أدرك تماماً أن كربون 14 لا يمكن استخدامه كطريقة وحيده لقياس العمر ....

ــ لكن أن تتفق  ثلاث جامعات من ثلاث دول مختلفة  استخدموا كربون 14 على نتيجة واحدة (كمبريدج وزيورخ و أريزونا) وهى أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر .. فهذا يؤكد النتيجة

وأيضاً سؤالى كان واضحاً فى المشاركة السابقة : ــ



> البروفيسور والتر سي ماكرون رئيس معهد شيكاغوللأبحاث والمتخصص في إثبات صحة أصول التحف الفنية القديمة شارك مع ثلاثين متخصص آخرين في عام 1970 لتحليل قطعة من هذا الكفن المزعوم فوجد بقعة موجودة على قماش هذا الكفن متشربة بالجيلاتين وهي غير واضحة بل باهتة اللون وبالتحليل وجد بها جزيئات صغيرة من مادة كيميائية لونها أحمر .
> 
> من المفترض أن يكن على هذا الكفن المزعوم بموضع الجروح بقعاً من الدم ولكن وجد الباحثون بقعاُ من مادة صناعية تم مزجها بدلاً من بقع الدم المفترض تواجدها .
> 
> ...






> الأخ الذى تفضل بالرد لم يذكر أن هناك أبحاث أيضا أثبتت أن الكفن يرجع عصره الى ما قبل المسيح بحوالى 200 عام
> ايهما أصح فى رأيك ؟



وهناك أبحاث أرجعته  إلى ثلاثة آلاف عام مضت ...

http://www.smh.com.au/news/World/Tu...s/2005/01/30/1107020250738.html?oneclick=true

A chemist who worked on testing of the Shroud of Turin says new analysis of the fibre indicates the cloth that some say was the burial linen of Jesus could be up to 3,000 years old.


leading the chemist to calculate it could be far older than the radiocarbon testing indicated, possibly some 3,000 years old.


أنا أتحدث عن نتائج الأبحاث التى اتفقت مع بعضها بدقة (وليس عن أخطاء استثنائية وشواذ القاعدة) ...




> و من جهة اخرى حاب الفت الكل لموضوع مهم وهو, ان كان الكفن صحيح ام غير صحيح اصلا, ما الفرق و التأثير الذي سيتركه على العقيدة المسيحية و الايمان المسيحي؟
> 
> اترككم للتفكير في الموضوع



هى تفرق كتير يا أستاذ ماى روك ... لأن لو ثبت صحة هذا الادعاء لما كانت هناك حجة للمسلمين فى عدم تنصرهم إذ ثبت لهم أن الاسلام أخبرهم كذباً أن المسيح عليه السلام  قد نجا من الصلب ...


ــ فلماذا تترك دليلاً يقودك إلى هداية مليار ونصف ضال (فى نظرك) إلا إذا كنت أنت نفسك  لا تثق فى مصداقية هذا الدليل ؟؟ !!!

تحياتى ....ــ


----------



## kimo14th (19 يناير 2007)

استاذ اندلسى 

( ــ إذن فأنا أدرك تماماً أن كربون 14 لا يمكن استخدامه كطريقة وحيده لقياس العمر ....

ــ لكن أن تتفق ثلاث جامعات من ثلاث دول مختلفة استخدموا كربون 14 على نتيجة واحدة (كمبريدج وزيورخ و أريزونا) وهى أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر .. فهذا يؤكد النتيجة ) 

اذا انت تدرك ان كربون 14 لايصلح  بمفرده ان يحدد العمر 

فمهما استخدمته جامعات فالنتيجه ثابته لان الكفن واحد 

فاى كربون 14 سيعطى نفس النتيجه لان اليه عمله واحده !!!!


----------



## الأندلسى (20 يناير 2007)

> استاذ اندلسى
> 
> ( ــ إذن فأنا أدرك تماماً أن كربون 14 لا يمكن استخدامه كطريقة وحيده لقياس العمر ....
> 
> ...



يجب الذهاب إلى اليمين ...

يجب الذهاب إلى اليسار ..

يجب التمترس فى الوسط 

يجب الدفاع عن الغلط ...

يجب الذى يجبُ..

أدعو لأندلسٍ إن حوصرت حلبُ !!

الزميل العزيز ...لا أحب أن أعيد السؤال على مسامعكم للمرة الثالثة ولكنى مضطر للتكرار ما دمتم مصرون على التجاهل ... السؤال للمرة الثالثة :



> أليس غريباً أيها الزميل الفاضل .. أن تتفق استنتاجات البروفسير والترسى مع نتائج كربون 14 ؟؟
> بالرغم من أن استنتاجه سبق نتيجة التحليل بثمان عشر عاما كاملاً ؟؟



                   ================================


> فاى كربون 14 سيعطى نفس النتيجه لان اليه عمله واحده



لو قرأت الموضوع من بدايته لوجدت أن هناك ثلاثة نتائج مختلفة لكربون 14 على كفن تورينتو ... لكن الغالبية أجمعت على أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر ..

 تحياتى ...


----------



## kimo14th (20 يناير 2007)

الأندلسى قال:


> يجب الذهاب إلى اليمين ...
> 
> يجب الذهاب إلى اليسار ..
> 
> ...



طب ده دليل على انه غير دقيق ولا يصلح الاعتماد عليه !!!!


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
للاسف و بسبب المشاغل لم اقرأ الموقع الذي وضعه الاندلسي بشكل تام لضيق الوقت
لكني قرأت نصفه الى الان و أكمل في قرأته
و هناك فضيحة كبيرة بالنسبة لاقتباس الاندلسي الغير امين سأورده لكم بالدليل و البرهان و من نفس الموقع الي اقتبس منه

لي عودة مع فضيحة اخرى للاندلسي...

انتظروني

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع

للاسف الشديد, الاخ الاندلسي لم يكن امينا في نقل ما جاء في الموقع
و فاته ان الموقع اصلا دحض هذه الشبهة بأدلة قاطعة سأوردها لكم 

الاندلسي قال:



الأندلسى قال:


> ــ أعتقد أنه لا يوجد رد عندك سوى التشكيك فى الموقع نفسه كحل أخير للخروج من هذا المأزق!!
> 
> ــ ما رأيك أن ماذكره الموقع بالأعلى لم يكن كذبة أو إشاعة ... وإنما كانت النتائج المتحصل عليها من اختبار الكربون لتقدير العمر فى معامل ومختبرات كل من جامعة كمبريدج و أريزونا وزيورخ ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




لا يا عزيزي, فلسنا نحن من يكذب العلم و لسنا من يمشي كتابه ليتماشى مع العلم

ما نقلته انت هو دليل قاطع على عدم امانة في الحوار او انك لم تفهم ما جاء في الموقع اصلا و لنرى:

Ray Rogers demonstrated the sample dated in 1988 was actually from a repaired area of the shroud and not representative of the entire cloth. The entire basis of Wilson’s theory is that it was a medieval forgery. But now the Shroud, based on the decay of vanillin in the linen, is at a minimum 1,300 years old, well beyond the time when a glass plate could have been manufactured to accommodate Wilson's theory.​نرى ان نفس الموقع بيقول:
 ان البحث الذي قدم في سنة 1988 كان مبني على مساحة مرقعة و ليس على اللباس كله و كل هذه النظرية هي تزوير
يضيف الى ان الكفن يرجع على الاقل الى قبل 1300 سنة كحد ادنى بطريقة فحص التحلل في الكتان

هذا فقط ما بدأه الموقع فقط ليصف لاحقا هذا بالحث ب Bad Dating Sample Confirmed
و ركز على ال Bad Dating بكونه غير محل ثقة اصلا و لنرى تفاصيل اكثر:​Published Jan 20, 2005 in _ThermoChimica Acta_, a peer reviewed scientific journal, Dr. Ray Rogers, retired Fellow with the Los Alamos Scientific Laboratory and lead chemist with the original Shroud science team (STURP), has proven conclusively that the sample cut from The Shroud of Turin in 1988 was taken from an area of the cloth that was re-woven during the middle ages. The re-weave probably occured in 1534 following the near catastrophic fire of 1532.​مختصر مفاده:
في 20 يناير 2005 اثبت فريق ان الفحص هذا مبني على جزء من قطعة الكتان اعايد نسجها في القرون الوسطى و يرجح ان تكون في ال 1534


فها نحن نرى ان نفس الموقع يثبت هذه الاكذوبة و يفحظ ان هذا الفحص مينى على قطعة اعيد نسجها في الكفن في القرون الوسطى

راجع الموقع من جديد للتأكد http://www.shroud2000.com/LatestNews.htm

فاما ان تكون انت انسان كاذب تنقل اكاذيب بشكل مبطن لتظهرها كذبا انها حقائق او انك لم تقرأ محتوى الموقع او لم تفهمه اصلا

هذا بغير ما يذكره الموقع من نظريات جديدة و تفسير طريقة تحلل الكتان و شرح دواعمها لتصف ليأكد لنا صدق الابحاث هذه 

فلماذا الكذب و الغش؟ هل اصبح الطريق الوحيد لحواركم؟

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

فينك يا الاندلسي؟ :yahoo: 
هل كانت الضربة موجعة كالعادة هذه المرة؟


----------



## kimo14th (24 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك  يازعيم


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

اشكرك حبيبي kimo14th
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمه...


----------



## kimo14th (25 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> اشكرك حبيبي kimo14th
> ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمه...



اشكرك اخى روك 

وللاخ الاندلسى اقرا المقالات دى عن خطا استخدام كربون 14 

http://www.shroudofturin4journalists.com/carbon14.htm

http://www.innoval.com/C14/

والموقع ده فى معلومات كتير مهمه 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## الأندلسى (25 يناير 2007)

> فينك يا الاندلسي؟
> هل كانت الضربة موجعة كالعادة هذه المرة؟



هناك من يتحاور لأجل معرفة الحق ... وهناك من يتحاور لأجل إشباع غروره الشحصى ... على كل حال ..... إليكم جميعاً ملخص الحوار ....

ــ كاتب الموضوع يحاول اثبات أن كفن تورينتو هو كفن المسيح ...

ــ كتبت إليه رداً ملخصه أن نتائج الكربون المشع أثبتت أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر ...

ــ الزميل كريستيان طالبنى بدليل على صحة ما جئت به ...

ــ جئت له بنتائج الكربون المشع لثلاث جامعات على الكفن سنة 1988 وجميعها متفقة ..

ــ اعترض الزميل ماى روك على الكربون المشع كمقياس دقيق  للتأريخ ..

ــ واعترض زميل آخر على أن هناك بعض النتائج الأخرى لكربون 14 أرجعته إلى زمن مختلف ...

ــ وكان ردى أنه بالرغم  من أن هذه النقطة صحيحة (تضارب نتائج الكربون المشع وعدم دقته فى بعض الأحيان) إلا أن إجماع نتائج تحليل الكربون 14 والتى أجريت فى أماكن مختلفة ..

بالاضافة إلى استنتاجات العلماء إلى أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر (وبدون استخدام كربون 14 هذه المرة) ...


> البروفيسور والتر سي ماكرون رئيس معهد شيكاغوللأبحاث والمتخصص في إثبات صحة أصول التحف الفنية القديمة شارك مع ثلاثين متخصص آخرين في عام 1970 لتحليل قطعة من هذا الكفن المزعوم فوجد بقعة موجودة على قماش هذا الكفن متشربة بالجيلاتين وهي غير واضحة بل باهتة اللون وبالتحليل وجد بها جزيئات صغيرة من مادة كيميائية لونها أحمر .
> 
> من المفترض أن يكن على هذا الكفن المزعوم بموضع الجروح بقعاً من الدم ولكن وجد الباحثون بقعاُ من مادة صناعية تم مزجها بدلاً من بقع الدم المفترض تواجدها .
> 
> ...




فهل اتفاق كل هؤلاء على هذا التاريخ راجع إلى الصدفة البحتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟:sha: 


لا أعتقد ......


الأستاذ روك يتهمنى بالغش والتزوير ... ولا أدرى من الذى يتهم الآخر بهذه التهمة ... الأستاذ كريستيان طالبنى بدليل على أن نتائج الكربون المشع أرجعت تاريخ الكفن إلى القرن الثالث عشر وقد جئت به ... 

ــ أما كون ذكر الموقع لعلماء آخرين شككوا فى هذه النتائج واقترحوا أنه ربما كان تحليل كربون 14 قد أجرى على قطعة من الكفن أضيفت لاحقاً فى القرن الثالث عشر فهذا لا ينفى أن إجماع الغالبية على أن الكفن يعود إلى القرن الثالث عشر ... وإلا فلماذا لم يحدد هؤلاء العلماء بأنفسهم تاريخ باقى قماش الكفن إلى الآن ؟؟؟؟؟

ــ وكيف علٍم هؤلاء  العلماء أن هناك رقعة فى الثوب تعود للقرن الثالث عشر وليس كل الثوب ...

 هؤلاء المشككين بالمنطق إما أن يكونوا واثقين من اختبار كربون 14 أو لا يثقوا فى هذا الاختبار 

فإن كانوا واثقين فى هذا الاختبار ... فلماذا لا يجرون الاختبار بأنفسهم على بقية القماش دون الجزء (الذى أصلح فى القرن الثالث عشر) ويوافونا بالتاريخ الحقيقى للكفن ؟؟

وإن كانوا لا يثقوا فى هذا الاختبار (كربون 14) كطريقة لتحديد العمر فمن أين لهم بمعرفة أن قطعة من القماش فقط هى التى تعود للقرن الثالث عشر وليس القماش كله ؟؟؟

وإلى أن يجيبنى أحداً على هذا السؤال .. أقول أن نظرية (ترقيع الثوب فى وقت لاحق) نظرية لا يؤيدها العقل ولا المنطق ولا أبحاث العلماء ...

ــ وأهدى إليكم  مقدمة من موقع كفن المسيح :

The history of the Shroud of Turin can be best studied by dividing it into two specific categories. The general consensus of even the most doubting researchers is to accept a "1350" date as the beginning of the "undisputed" or ********ed history of the Shroud of Turin. This also happens to coincide with the approximate date determined by the 1988 carbon dating of the cloth. Although there is a significant amount of evidence supporting the Shroud's existence prior to the mid 1300's, much of it is, in fact, "circumstantial" and remains mostly unproven.

http://www.shroud.com/history.htm

وعلى الرغم من أن الموقع سيذكر بعد ذلك  نظرية (ترقيع الثوب فى وقت لاحق) إلا أن الكاتب لم يستطع أن ينكر  أن معظم الباحثين أرجعوا تاريخ الكفن إلى القرن الثالث عشر : الرابع عشر ....

وهذا ما أريده يا عزيزى ... أما أى قول يشكك فى هذه النتيجة فليأتنا إذن بدليل قاطع على أن الكفن يعود لزمن المسيح ..

لكم التحية ....


----------



## kimo14th (25 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز الاندلسى مرحبا بعودتك واتمنى ان يستمر النقاش هادئا 

وساعلق على اجزاء من كلامك 



الأندلسى قال:


> كاتب الموضوع يحاول اثبات أن كفن تورينتو هو كفن المسيح ...
> 
> ــ كتبت إليه رداً ملخصه أن نتائج الكربون المشع أثبتت أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر ...
> 
> ...



اتفقت واتفقنا ان استخدام كربون 14 غير دقيق فى الحصول على زمن الشىء المراد تحديد  
عمره ..... ولكنك تحاججت  باجماع النتائج على نفس الزمن 

فذكرت لك ان اليه عمله او فكرته واحده وانت تستخدم نفس الشىء فكيف يعطى نتائج مختلفه !!
________________________________________________________



الأندلسى قال:


> هؤلاء المشككين بالمنطق إما أن يكونوا واثقين من اختبار كربون 14 أو لا يثقوا فى هذا الاختبار
> 
> فإن كانوا واثقين فى هذا الاختبار ... فلماذا لا يجرون الاختبار بأنفسهم على بقية القماش دون الجزء (الذى أصلح فى القرن الثالث عشر) ويوافونا بالتاريخ الحقيقى للكفن ؟؟
> 
> وإن كانوا لا يثقوا فى هذا الاختبار (كربون 14) كطريقة لتحديد العمر فمن أين لهم بمعرفة أن قطعة من القماش فقط هى التى تعود للقرن الثالث عشر وليس القماش كله ؟؟؟



http://www.factsplusfacts.com/shroud-of-turin-carbon-14.htm
هذا الرابط يثبت ان ال sample التى اجرى عليها اختبار كربون 14

تحتوى على مجموعه مختلفه من المواد الكيميائيه والتى لا توجد فى باقى الكفن !!

وهناك صوره لل sample محل النقاش بواسطه uv sourse وهناك تعليق هام 

فى هذا الرابط http://www.factsplusfacts.com/carbon-14-turin-shroud.htm 
لنفس العالم راى روجر يقول :

I believe that this is one of the most important photographs of the Shroud that has been taken. It shows the fluorescence of the area of the radiocarbon sample. It proves that the radiocarbon sample did not have the same chemical composition as the rest of the cloth. This is a fact - not an interpretation. . .

Notice that the entire area above the Raes sample and along the seam is darker than the main part of the cloth. It does not fluoresce. . .Its chemical composition is different from the Shroud. That is exactly the area sampled for the 1988 dating fiasco. . .

The radiocarbon sample was invalid. No strange, magical events are needed to explain the invalid date. I do not know what the real date is, but I know the sample used in 1988 did not yield a valid date. The poor preparation for sampling in 1988, the poor verification of the sample, the failure to follow written protocols, and the unrealistic claims made about "unreliable" radiocarbon dating have done great dama

وهو ينكر معرفه الزمن الحقيقى للكفن ولكن يؤكد على ان اختبار كربون 14 غير دقيق وغير 
صحيح بالمره 


_________________________________________ 

http://www.factsplusfacts.com/shroud-of-turin-blood.htm

هذا الرابط يؤكد ان الدم الموجود على الكفن هو دم حقيقى وليس مصطنع 

______________________________________




الأندلسى قال:


> هناك من يتحاور لأجل معرفة الحق ... وهناك من يتحاور لأجل إشباع غروره الشحصى ... على كل حال




استاذ اندلسى حضرتك تشبثت بما حدث عام 88 

ولم تجهد نفسك فى البحث عن اى ابحاث اخرى جديده وسلمت بالنتيجه المعطاه عام 88

واوضحنا ان نتيجه عام 88 غير صحيحه ولا يعتد بها 

انتظر تعليقك لنرى من يبحث عن الحق  !!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد



الأندلسى قال:


> ــ كاتب الموضوع يحاول اثبات أن كفن تورينتو هو كفن المسيح ...
> 
> ــ كتبت إليه رداً ملخصه أن نتائج الكربون المشع أثبتت أن هذا الكفن يعود للقرن الثالث عشر ...
> 
> ...





لا اله الا المسيح... ها نحن ندخل في اللف و الدوران من جديد
نحن و لحد هذه اللحظة نعترف بأن الكاربون 14 ليس طريقة جيدة للكشف على العمر و خصوصا للاشياء التي اقل من 3500 سنة

لكن الشئ الذي تمسكت انت به, هو اكذوبة من سنة 1988 فندها نفس الموقع الذي نقلت منه و لا اعرف لماذا لم تعلق اصلا على ما نقلته, لكن دعني انقله من جديد علك تراه يا عزيزي:

 representative of the entire cloth. The entire basis of Wilson’s theory is that it was a medieval forgery. But now the Shroud, based on the decay of vanillin in the linen, is at a minimum 1,300 years old, well beyond the time when a glass plate could have been manufactured to accommodate Wilson's theory.

نرى ان نفس الموقع بيقول:
ان البحث الذي قدم في سنة 1988 كان مبني على مساحة مرقعة و ليس على اللباس كله و كل هذه النظرية هي تزوير
يضيف الى ان الكفن يرجع على الاقل الى قبل 1300 سنة كحد ادنى بطريقة فحص التحلل في الكتان

هذا فقط ما بدأه الموقع فقط ليصف لاحقا هذا بالحث ب Bad Dating Sample Confirmed
و ركز على ال Bad Dating بكونه غير محل ثقة اصلا و لنرى تفاصيل اكثر:​Published Jan 20, 2005 in _ThermoChimica Acta_, a peer reviewed scientific journal, Dr. Ray Rogers, retired Fellow with the Los Alamos Scientific Laboratory and lead chemist with the original Shroud science team (STURP), has proven conclusively that the sample cut from The Shroud of Turin in 1988 was taken from an area of the cloth that was re-woven during the middle ages. The re-weave probably occured in 1534 following the near catastrophic fire of 1532.​مختصر مفاده:
في 20 يناير 2005 اثبت فريق ان الفحص هذا مبني على جزء من قطعة الكتان اعايد نسجها في القرون الوسطى و يرجح ان تكون في ال 1534


فها نحن نرى ان نفس الموقع يثبت هذه الاكذوبة و يفحظ ان هذا الفحص مينى على قطعة اعيد نسجها في الكفن في القرون الوسطى

راجع الموقع من جديد للتأكد http://www.shroud2000.com/LatestNews.htm
​ 





> الأستاذ روك يتهمنى بالغش والتزوير ... ولا أدرى من الذى يتهم الآخر بهذه التهمة ... الأستاذ كريستيان طالبنى بدليل على أن نتائج الكربون المشع أرجعت تاريخ الكفن إلى القرن الثالث عشر وقد جئت به ...


 
الذي اتيت به هو جزء مقصوص من المقال, فالموقع يقر على ان البحث كان على قطعة مرقعة من الكفن و اوضح كذب هذا الفحص 





> ــ أما كون ذكر الموقع لعلماء آخرين شككوا فى هذه النتائج واقترحوا أنه ربما كان تحليل كربون 14 قد أجرى على قطعة من الكفن أضيفت لاحقاً فى القرن الثالث عشر فهذا لا ينفى أن إجماع الغالبية على أن الكفن يعود إلى القرن الثالث عشر ... وإلا فلماذا لم يحدد هؤلاء العلماء بأنفسهم تاريخ باقى قماش الكفن إلى الآن ؟؟؟؟؟


 
هههههه, الموقع الي نقلت منه نفسه بيقول ان التحليل هذا كان على قطعة مرقعة و ايضا ناقلا اياه عن مقال اخر منشور
يوضح بالحرف الواحد هذه الاكذوبة و زيفها
لساتك متشبث بتحليل 1988 الذي نبذه نفس الموقع التي نسخت منه و لقبه ب Bad Dating sample






> فإن كانوا واثقين فى هذا الاختبار ... فلماذا لا يجرون الاختبار بأنفسهم على بقية القماش دون الجزء (الذى أصلح فى القرن الثالث عشر) ويوافونا بالتاريخ الحقيقى للكفن ؟؟


 
ها انت تثبت لي من جديد انك لم تقرأ الموقع و المقاااال كااااااااملا و لم تقرأ ردودنا اصلا


*In reference to carbon dating: *It is ironic that ABC News, which first broke the story nationally on March 22nd, did not bother to mention the latest news on carbon dating of the Shroud that is far more significant than just another replication attempt. Published in a peer-reviewed journal, Thermo Chimica Acta (January 2005), thermo chemist Dr. Ray Rogers demonstrated the sample dated in 1988 was actually from a repaired area of the shroud and not representative of the entire cloth. The entire basis of Wilson’s theory is that it was a medieval forgery. But now the Shroud, based on the decay of vanillin in the linen, *is at a minimum 1,300 years old*, well beyond the time when a glass plate could have been manufactured to accommodate Wilson's theory.​ها هو الموقع يوضح انهم استطاعوا ان يحللوا ان الكفن يرجع الى قبل 1300 سنة كحد ادنى
طبعا من غير النظريات الجديد التي تطرق اليها الموقع التي انصحك بقرأئتها

و لنرى ما تنقله ال BBC بخصوص الفحص الكاذب و الفحص الجديد​
The author dismisses 1988 carbon-14 dating tests which concluded that the linen sheet *was a medieval fake*. The shroud, which bears the faint image of a blood-covered man, is believed by some to be Christ's burial cloth. 
Raymond Rogers says his research and chemical tests show the material used in the 1988 radiocarbon analysis *was cut from a medieval patch woven into the shroud to repair fire damage. *​نرى ال BBC تنقل نفس الحقيقة و تعري هذه الاكذوبة مع ذكر ان هناك فحص جديد نتائجه ان الكفن يرجع ال قبل 1300 و 3000 سنة
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4210369.stm


فهل ستبقى متشبثا بهذه  القشة؟ قشة بحث 1988 الذي كذبها و عارها العلماء و بنقل من اكبر وكالات الاعلام؟

عجبي!​


----------

